# Site Update?



## icemanjc (Nov 9, 2009)

So I noticed Macosx.com was down for maybe an hour or two for maintenance. Mind if I ask what for, or what changes went on?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 10, 2009)

From my end, the server went on strike. I'm not sure why.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 10, 2009)

Servers go on strike?


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 11, 2009)

That's the message the server gives when it has a problem. Scott has it set up rather nicely.


----------

